
Ask HN: Whats the Whiteboard Solution - donaldyc
I&#x27;m going to develop a remote tutoring class room application which need a whiteboard.<p>I searched for a virtual whiteboard solution on the web, and found most of them are web based written in js. Whats more, most of them can only run on desktop, or android,or ios, and few can run on the three.<p>So I&#x27;m puzzled at<p>1) Is it much difficult to adapt the desktop version to android or ios ?<p>2) If I choose QT to develep desktop client, flutter( or java &amp; swift) for mobile app, how can I integrate a js whiteboard sdk to the application ?<p>3) Is it an option to run the js in webview, how about its performence ?<p>Can anyone give me some advice ?
======
austincheney
Testing code on interfaces that lack a physical keyboard is generally a pain
the ass. That plus the expenses of App Store lock in are why there are no
convenient solutions for touch screens. The reason why everything else is
either QT or JavaScript comes down to a single cross platform solution.

As a full time JavaScript developer performance for JavaScript based
applications is completely hit or miss. If the developer knows what they are
doing they can write productivity software that, in most cases, performs
faster than some desktop applications. Unfortunately most JavaScript
developers don’t know what they are doing and many JavaScript based
applications are slow.

------
caryd
If you want it to work across platforms then js is the way to go.

It could be written in a few hours

